# Bug Jam 25 - Santa Pod



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a selection of photos from Bug Jam 25 at the Santa Pod Raceway:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









More photos can be found at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/images/events/2011/BugJam/index.html

and you can join us on Facebook at:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ADImages/264603869519


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pictures. Having seen the jet car in action at Santa pod (pic 5) its an even more impressive photo as the car moves so fast!!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice pictures. Having seen the jet car in action at Santa pod (pic 5) its an even more impressive photo as the car moves so fast!!


Thanks  Yeah, I used a somewhat faster shutter for the jet car, it was probably doing around 200mph at that point, it crossed the line at 260!


----------

